# need help not sure wich fish this is



## zigman (Nov 10, 2008)

I am not sure what kind of cichlid this is can someone please help me thanks in advance.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

red devil-Amphilophus labiatus
Probably a hybrid but has a some strong RD traits.


----------



## zigman (Nov 10, 2008)

That is what I was told also, they are labled wrong at the store where I got them.. Thanks


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Stores label everything wrong, wal-mart called my leopard puffer (GSP) a "puffer" I asked what type it is, he's like a puffer......


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Kurtfr0 said:


> Stores label everything wrong, wal-mart called my leopard puffer (GSP) a "puffer" I asked what type it is, he's like a puffer......


Great reason not to buy any fish there...


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I Try not to but, most are sick and easily able to be healthy again. 

So I take them and make them better. And I fi have spare tanks I buy alot from wal-mart and treat them, and give them to my LFS for free.

I think I've made them alot of money.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

But Kurt, by doing that, you're only encouraging Walmart to take poor care of their fish and to keep stocking them. You're giving them a demand, and they'll keep stocking fish to supply it.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

trashion said:


> but kurt, by doing that, you're only encouraging walmart to take poor care of their fish and to keep stocking them. You're giving them a demand, and they'll keep stocking fish to supply it.


+1


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

trashion said:


> but kurt, by doing that, you're only encouraging walmart to take poor care of their fish and to keep stocking them. You're giving them a demand, and they'll keep stocking fish to supply it.


+2


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

"But Kurt, by doing that, you're only encouraging Walmart to take poor care of their fish and to keep stocking them. You're giving them a demand, and they'll keep stocking fish to supply it."

I'm aware of that, but it was only floating fish. , and I got them healthy. There going to recieve loads of fish regaurd of a few gone. And I'm sorry, That I care fo helpless fish to use my money and my time to help them and give them a better chance. Walmart won't ever stop carrying fish. I'm not making s huge dent to where they get more and more.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

You are making it worse, because they think that they are selling well, so they order more.
From what I've seen, you don't properly take care of your fish. Tanks way too small,not willing to provide the type of water they need, and severe overcrowding. It would be more humane to let those fish at Walmart stay there, and they won't need to replace them.


----------

